# Juvenile pigeon attacked by crow UK



## poorlybird (May 2, 2016)

Hi while out walking my dog yesterday, in the distance we saw a juvenile wood pigeon being attacked by a crow. When we reached the bird it's face around the beak was bleeding and a lot of it's flight feathers had been plucked away. It cannot fly well at all. 

After watching it struggle for a while, I caught it and now have it in a large dog crate. I have offered it thawed frozen peas, broccoli oats, unpopped corn, bread wild bird seeds and water. I have chickens so am tempted to add some of their tonic to the water. 

It is now quite lively but is still flightless. Any further advice would be very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Can you post a photo? Dont know if it needs antibiotics. Poor thing. Thank you for rescuing him. We are rehabbing a baby scrub jay who crows were eating, after they killed his sibling, while mom sat helpless nearby.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy little bird. The wounds or wound will need to be gently cleaned and a topical antibiotic ointment may be needed, but not around eye. The bird may also need a oral antibiotic: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/predatedorshot.htm

PLEASE check this UK link for possible rescue centers for help in your area: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm

you can also contact a UK pigeon rescue on facebook for help and/or questions: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/findusonfacebook.htm

I will move your thread to the correct wood pigeon forum and also add "UK" to the title of your thread so that those members from your area will respond.. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

These links are temporarily disabled pending domain renewal, unfortunately.

If you are on facebook, there is an active group/network of UK rescuers here:


https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> These links are temporarily disabled pending domain renewal, unfortunately.
> 
> If you are on facebook, there is an active group/network of UK rescuers here:
> 
> ...


*Thank you, John. The links were working when I posted them yesterday, but not the day before. I was wondering what was going on.*


----------

